# SoloGloss vs. ProClassic W.M.A. vs....



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Just worked up a job using mostly my abfab fave Sologloss, and was offered an opportunity to use the new ProClassic waterborne modified alkyd stuff.

Side by side! trim for trim!

It was S.W. "Vanillin" brushed over white oil satin trim, lightly sanded and wiped down with KrudKutter Gloss Off.


Opening the Modified can was a trip down oil stink lane for me, although it is a bit less harsh (it took only 4 beers after work to come down instead of 10), it is a bit looser than the regular latex, not quite as silky as the regular oil.
It drags far more than the SoloGloss does, and does not cover as quickly, I had to "work" it onto the trim instead of simply pointing the open SoloGloss can at the trim and having it coat entirely.

Bottom line, good luck SW at selling this stuff to HO or painters that have used your SoloGloss already.
My guess is that they need to recoup the money spent on 10 years of R&D so we are going to see it around for awhile yet.

Also it is starting to peel a bit in areas...yay.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Have never used the Solo-Gloss but have used alot of IncrediCoat. Actually liked the finished product better than the ProClassics.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Have never used the Solo-Gloss but have used alot of IncrediCoat. Actually liked the finished product better than the ProClassics.



One coat of SoloGloss builds a shine that beats an alkyd finish! 

I know! It has to be seen to be believed. 

I have not tried the incredicoat yet, what is the price range on that? I pay about $22 for the SoloGloss.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I think the IncrediCoat is a few dollars more, but it leaves an epoxy strength finish when dried. Brushes and levels nice.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

ProClassic waterborne modified alkyd stuff works good if you are only spraying, but I didn't like it at all for brushing. It is very much like you said. I really don't see that much difference on Solo and reg pro classic, I think Solo is reg Pro Classic thinned out a bit, and put back in a different can.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> I think the IncrediCoat is a few dollars more, but it leaves an epoxy strength finish when dried. Brushes and levels nice.


Is that SW? I can justify that price for sure to get the results you are posting!



johnpaint said:


> ProClassic waterborne modified alkyd stuff works good if you are only spraying, but I didn't like it at all for brushing. It is very much like you said. I really don't see that much difference on Solo and reg pro classic


I want to spray it, but I do all repaints for the time being.



> I think Solo is reg Pro Classic thinned out a bit, and put back in a different can.


:thumbup:

Nah, Proclassic smells like chocolate, the Sologloss doesn't.


----------



## woodtradesman (Sep 22, 2008)

solo is great but it just doesn't cure hard enough.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Yep. Made by SW. You have to ask for it...they keep it in back.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Yep. Made by SW. You have to ask for it...they keep it in back.


Whats your price on this Wolf?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I want to say somewhere in the $24-27 price range, but I'd have to double check some invoices. It has been my "go to" trim and cabinet paint since the first time I used it and that's saying alot to get me to make that "quick" of a change. I'm very particular about any finishing of those items. The other nice thing is that if you add some XIM extender it will brush and roll real nice, and touches up fantastic.

Ask your rep to either comp you or cut you a low price on the first gal you try. I'd really like to hear your opinions on it also.


----------



## ezpaintks (Mar 8, 2010)

I've been using solo on my repaints also. It covers good but, I'm like a few of you guys it doesn't seem to harden up real well. But for the price it is pretty nice, I'm paying like $23 a gal.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

ezpaintks said:


> I've been using solo on my repaints also. It covers good but, I'm like a few of you guys it doesn't seem to harden up real well. But for the price it is pretty nice, I'm paying like $23 a gal.


Are you all saying it's not as hard as SW Pro Classic or oil or what?


----------



## woodtradesman (Sep 22, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> Are you all saying it's not as hard as SW Pro Classic or oil or what?


In my personal experience its not as hard as waterborne proclassic.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

woodtradesman said:


> In my personal experience its not as hard as waterborne proclassic.


Well thats good to know, I have only used it once and didn't notice. I will look next time.


----------



## ezpaintks (Mar 8, 2010)

johnpaint said:


> Are you all saying it's not as hard as SW Pro Classic or oil or what?


Johnpaint- Sorry it took a while to respond. It seems to not be as hard at the ProClassic water base. I use it the most when trying to save a buck or two, many times on repaints getting ready for a sale. I have never used in a "high end" home or new construction yet.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

woodtradesman said:


> solo is great but it just doesn't cure hard enough.


I used it on a window box/bay window and the clients have a 3 year old who uses it as a highway for his cars. I have kept up on the wear and tear visually and it has maintained the sheen and finish so far. It has been 3 weeks since I applied 2 coats.
I feel the durability is acceptable.
I have also used it on cabinets (S.W. Black Bean) about 3 months ago, and it too is holding steady so far.


----------



## woodtradesman (Sep 22, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> I used it on a window box/bay window and the clients have a 3 year old who uses it as a highway for his cars. I have kept up on the wear and tear visually and it has maintained the sheen and finish so far. It has been 3 weeks since I applied 2 coats.
> I feel the durability is acceptable.
> I have also used it on cabinets (S.W. Black Bean) about 3 months ago, and it too is holding steady so far.


Let me rephrase my statement.


solo is great but it just doesn't cure hard enough to surpass proclassic.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

woodtradesman said:


> Let me rephrase my statement.
> 
> 
> solo is great but it just doesn't cure hard enough to surpass proclassic.



Not much does. 
However I enjoy the higher production rate what with the excellent coverage and ease of application vs. ProClassic.
Although at this point it has met the durability of ProClassic in the areas in which I have used it.


----------



## woodtradesman (Sep 22, 2008)

I would say solo is better and more durable than "good enough" and I wouldn't hesitate to use it on most millworks surfaces in an average job but if we are talking high-end I am going with at least pro-classic or better yet aura.


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

I spray tons of sologloss and love it. It does not dry hard, but it is durable.


----------



## Mplspaint01 (Apr 20, 2011)

Do you know what the product number is on the solo? My store had no idea what I was talking about. Nobody has ever used it around here


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Solo is a regional thing. I do not think Mn or the upper midwest gets it. SW is strange that way. Ours just stopped offering a paint that was specifically made for MSU for a while and is now not being produced.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Mplspaint01 said:


> Do you know what the product number is on the solo? My store had no idea what I was talking about. Nobody has ever used it around here


It is only available in certain areas, mostly the west coast. Here is the Data Sheet.


----------



## Mplspaint01 (Apr 20, 2011)

Interesting when looking at the msds the solo has 6% less TIO2 and no calcium carbonate compared to pc waterborne. This would make the opacity less, do you guys notice this? Is there less hide with the solo than the pc waterborne? Also it was interesting to see the waterborne as 2% odorless mineral spirits. I guess that's why they say the new acrylic alkyd pro classic has lower voc content.


----------



## SWGuy (Jun 26, 2009)

Mplspaint01 said:


> Do you know what the product number is on the solo? My store had no idea what I was talking about. Nobody has ever used it around here


There are some store in the Minneapolis market that are carrying it. What store do you shop out of?


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

I believe Forest Lake has it.


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

Anyone in the unfortunate situation of having to brush a/a pro classic should seriously consider XIM extender...I've been trying it out for different purposes and never have gotten up to the minimum recommended amount before being happy with the results. It seriously turns Pro Classic into a brushable coating, which says a whole lot.


----------

